# Arepas.....



## chili (Jun 21, 2016)

what do you think the carb content of one of these would be? its like a cake from Venezuela and Colombia, made with cornmeal.

link to video below





https://foodwishes.blogspot.co.uk/2010/06/how-to-make-arepas-these-venezuelan-hot.html


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 21, 2016)

23.5g of CHO for one.

It looks like it's made with just the cornmeal, salt and water.  The recipe states 2 cups of white cornmeal. 47g of carbs in a half cup of cornmeal so 188g in the recipe which makes 8 of them.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 23, 2016)

Don't go shopping much but will look out for ingredients ?  Thank you Chili


----------

